# Cargador Milwaukee quemado



## dario tellez h (Mar 10, 2017)

buenas noches compañeros del foro, alguien tendrá diagrama de un cargador de baterias de litio marca Milwaukee M12, M18.
la razon es por haberse quemado un circuito de 7 pines por conectarlo a 220 vca en lugar de 117vca. agradeceré su infinita informacion.
Gracias. ...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 10, 2017)

Yo lo tengo pero no a mano ahora, estate atento al post


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 11, 2017)

es de un taladro inalambrico?.  pasame la foto de la parte quemada,, yo tengo en mi trabajo.. para tomarle foto en especifico a esa parte...


----------



## carcasta (Sep 7, 2017)

El circuito integrado que preguntan, es referencia TOP255EN. Saludos.


----------

